# Want to save winpc rhinestone design in another format



## rhinestonelady (Mar 15, 2009)

Is there any way to save my rhinestone design from my winpcsign in another format other that .wpc? I want to save it and send it to another computer to make into an .ai file or an .eps file? 

Another question I have along the same lines..how do I save it in a format that I can send to a potential customer that they could open? I want to add a black background and email. 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Go to File>Export and you'll find a nice selection of export formats. I remember testing this last year and it seemed like the .ai files were really huge. I think EPS is a better choice.

Looks like you can save as a .jpg for emailing to a customer. You can can draw a black rectangle to place behind your image before making it a .jpg.

Although this isn't my software of choice, so you'll probably get some better suggestions from others here. : )


----------



## rhinestonelady (Mar 15, 2009)

Thank you Sandy. I thought you used winpc? Isn't it you that has a lot of videos up? What do you use? This is new for me, but I love it so far.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

You may have the two Sandy's confused.  Sandy Jo gets all of the software programs to try out and then promotes the latest and greatest of what she likes. She's the one who currently makes Win PC Sign videos. I've been with the Klic-N-Kut product line (KNK and ACS Studio) for over 4 years and I've made over 150 videos for those software programs. I do occasionally check out other programs, post what I like and dislike, but my loyalty to the KNK product line has never wavered.


----------



## rhinestonelady (Mar 15, 2009)

Yes, I was mixed up. Thank you, though. I was able to save as an .eps. Perfect. Now I am trying to figure out how to put a black background. Seems like it should be easy.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Well, again, this is something you can do in WinPC Sign. See the rectangle shape on the left toolbar? Select it and draw a rectangle so that it will be nice and large. Then click on the color black on your Color Palette. Then select it and go to Shape>Order and you can send it to the back so that it's behind your pattern. Then you can export as a .bmp or .jpg. 

Again, this is just my quick stab using the trial version. I'm not the expert here! But try it out anyhow, if you like. Also, I have a black T Shirt graphic you can use if you prefer. I can export it in a format from KNK STudio that you'll be able to import into WinPC Sign.


----------



## rhinestonelady (Mar 15, 2009)

You are a blessing to sit on a Saturday and help me with this. thanks so much!


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

lol You're welcome! Just waiting for hubby to get off the treadmill and say... as he always does... "Where's My DINNER?" lol


----------



## rhinestonelady (Mar 15, 2009)

I always return the question..."good question..where is MY dinner?"


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

rhinestonelady said:


> I always return the question..."good question..where is MY dinner?"


lol That's right! And, trust me.... I don't have anything cooking in the kitchen right now! I love to cook... but not so much on a Saturday!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Sandy is right on how to put the black image behind your design to present it, to a client,, 

I also like to put mine to stone first so it looks very much like it will , when they receive it.

I save all my client files in 3 formats. Just in case i ever need a different format.Or in case i accidently delete one.

*I export as a eps file

*And I save as a SAVE AS file which then saves as winpc file

*I export as a jpg with a colored background and set to stone simulation



If you need any more help, just ask, they are many users of winpcsign2010.

Thank you Sandy for helping with this


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Just tip to save your sanity...when doing ANY font..put that font name in the file name...I will assure you that in a month or so you will get a request for another design with the font you used last month!!!..


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Charles,, 

You are so right,, I have made that mistake more than once,,,, 

Thanks for posting it,,


----------



## rhinestonelady (Mar 15, 2009)

Thank you. I wll definitely do that. I really didn't expect to get so much help on a Saturday night...but you guys are great! Now, if I could just get all of you to come help me with this 9 yr old girl sleepover!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

OH Barbara,, break out the templates and rhinestones and let them have fun,,,,,,,,,,,,,

You may be surprised,, at how good they are,,, lol
Have fun!!


----------



## rhinestonelady (Mar 15, 2009)

lol. Believe it or not, one time when I had many to do of the same design. I made a second template and they did about 10 of them for me. They think it is fun! (So do I most of the time). They are calm now in the room talking about boys!!


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

oh my making all the templates my self or having 9 yr old girls for a slumber party. - what a decision LOL

sally


----------



## rhinestonelady (Mar 15, 2009)

C'mon Sally, where is your spirit of adventure?


----------



## rhinestonelady (Mar 15, 2009)

P.S. I survived! And, thank you to all here who helped me actually get some work done with my new software!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Perfect,,, and let us know if you need any help,,


----------

